# I felt SO bad



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure Conner will forgive you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, poor Connor. Give him an extra belly rub tonight and he'll forget all about it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Poor Conner. Have him do a few things at home and treat him as the genius he is and he'll forgive you


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Next time try rubbing alcohol in the crease...it has a lower freezing point than water...that's how I unstick my doors in the winter...but, the good thing about goldens is that they will forgive you for just about anything...just rub his belly.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

It's so hard... I had to leave Barley home when I took Mira to train this morning. I feel bad, the sad part is he is starting to get used to it. But I guess that is a good thing... I took them both to play at the beach when I got home.

Awesome about Flip, sounds like a good practice!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok reading this post, made me tear up. I will be approaching that time soon leaving Belle at home and focusing on Gabby. She has been my partner for a long time. 

I will probably blubber like a baby at her last trial. LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I brought Casey to the agility class last night, since Towhee is still at Barb's beauty & spa camp. Casey has pretty much been retired for several years although he is worked at home and at my rentals. He rarely goes to classes anymore and is pretty much resigned to staying home while the younger dogs are out.

Well, he was so alive and so excited to be at a CLASS it was amazing. He and Faelan were competing with each other on who could be the more driven (Faelan is just back from an injury and snow/ice).

The joy and excitement on his face ... priceless!


----------

